# Synth does not build ports



## Tim Stoddard (Jan 25, 2021)

I have been using synth for a little while now and suddenly I cannot get it to build some ports.  Why won't synth compile these four ports?

```
# pkg version -vl "<"
chromium-87.0.4280.88              <   needs updating (index has 87.0.4280.141)
firefox-esr-78.6.0,1               <   needs updating (index has 78.7.0,1)
opencv-core-3.4.1_37               <   needs updating (index has 3.4.1_39)
vlc-3.0.11_8,4                     <   needs updating (index has 3.0.11_9,4)
#
# synth status
Querying system about current package installations.
Installed package ignored, missing from ports: www/iridium
Installed package ignored, missing from ports: security/zenmap
Stand by, comparing installed packages against the ports tree.
Scanning existing packages.
These are the ports that would be built ([N]ew, [R]ebuild, [U]pgrade):
  N => math/openblas
  N => math/suitesparse
  N => math/eigen3
  N => graphics/opencv-core
  N => multimedia/ffmpeg
  N => audio/chromaprint
  N => audio/gstreamer1-plugins-chromaprint
  N => multimedia/gstreamer1-libav
  N => multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-core
  N => net/grilo-plugins
  N => multimedia/totem
  N => x11-fm/nautilus
  N => multimedia/vlc
  N => sysutils/gksu
  N => www/chromium
  N => www/firefox-esr
Total packages that would be built: 16
The complete build list can also be found at:
/var/synth/synth_status_results.txt
#
# cat /var/synth/synth_status_results.txt
math/openblas (new 0.3.12,1)
math/suitesparse (new 5.8.1)
math/eigen3 (new 3.3.8)
graphics/opencv-core (new 3.4.1_39)
multimedia/ffmpeg (new 4.3.1_9,1)
audio/chromaprint (new 1.5.0)
audio/gstreamer1-plugins-chromaprint (new 1.16.2)
multimedia/gstreamer1-libav (new 1.16.2)
multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins-core (new 1.16)
net/grilo-plugins (new 0.3.12)
multimedia/totem (new 3.38.0_2)
x11-fm/nautilus (new 3.36.3)
multimedia/vlc (new 3.0.11_9,4)
sysutils/gksu (new 2.0.2_7)
www/chromium (new 87.0.4280.141)
www/firefox-esr (new 78.7.0,1)

------------------------------
--  Statistics
------------------------------
 Ports scanned : 30851
  Elapsed time : 00:00:00
   Parallelism : 36 scanners
          ncpu : 12
#
# synth upgrade-system
Querying system about current package installations.
Installed package ignored, missing from ports: www/iridium
Installed package ignored, missing from ports: security/zenmap
Stand by, comparing installed packages against the ports tree.
Scanning existing packages.
After inspection, it has been determined that there are no packages that
require rebuilding; the task is therefore complete.
Stand by, prescanning existing packages.
Stand by, recursively scanning 987 ports serially.
Scan of devel/py-iso8601@py27 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of net/pear-Net_IPv4@php72 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of textproc/py-CommonMark@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of textproc/py-sphinx_rtd_theme@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of textproc/py-libxml2@py27 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of textproc/py-docutils@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of net/pear-Net_IPv6@php72 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of devel/py-ply@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of graphics/py-cairo@py27 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of textproc/py-snowballstemmer@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of devel/pear@php72 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of devel/py-iso8601@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of devel/py-gobject3@py27 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of security/pecl-mcrypt@php72 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of textproc/py-alabaster@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of dns/py-dnspython@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of net/py-pysocks@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of graphics/py-imagesize@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of devel/py-future@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scan of devel/py-olefile@py36 failed, it will not be considered.
Scanning existing packages.
Packages validated, rebuilding local repository.
Local repository successfully rebuilt
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01    
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%  227 KiB 232.0kB/s    00:01    
Processing entries: 100%
Synth repository update completed. 971 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (262 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (262 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
#
```
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 19, 2021)

It could be either the ports(7) 

have known security issues.  Then they are listed in the RSS feed: FreeBSD VuXML (Security Vulnerabilities of FreeBSD's Ports).
are outded.  Your ports(7) tree needs to be updated...
Last not least this could be a bug in ports-mgmt/synth.  If updating your ports(7) tree does not resolve the issue, file in a bug report.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2021)

It's probably due to math/openblas. 


```
.if ! ${PORT_OPTIONS:MDYNAMIC_ARCH} && ( ${ARCH} == "amd64" || ${ARCH} == "i386" || ${ARCH} == "powerpc64le")
 	MANUAL_PACKAGE_BUILD=   Optimizes for the build machine.
.endif
```
Make sure to enable DYNAMIC_ARCH if you need to build packages.


----------

